# Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2010)

Da es einigen in diesem http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196499 Thema offenbar Spass gemacht hat, das Gewicht zu schätzen, machen wir doch ganz einfach einen " Schätzthread " auf.

Die Regeln:

Erlaubt sind nur Karpfenfotos. Wer am schnellsten ist, stellt jetzt den ersten Fisch ein. Danach wird für ca. einen Tag lang geschätzt, heißt jeder kann einmal ein Gewicht angeben. Wer als erster richtig liegt, darf das nächste Bild einstellen. Der Einsteller kann die Sache bei richtig geschätztem Gewicht natürlich auch früher auflösen. 

Sowohl der Bildeinsteller, als auch die Schätzer sollten min. einmal am Tag nachschauen, ob das Gewicht richtig geschätzt wurde ( Einsteller) oder (Schätzer)man selbst vielleicht als erster richtig geschätzt hat und ein neues Bild einstellen kann.
Alle können mitraten. Wer richtig geschätzt hat, aber kein neues Bild einstellen kann oder will, postet das kurz und der nachfolgend schnellste kann ein Bild einstellen.

Denkt daran, die Sache soll Spass machen und keinen Stress erzeugen.


Viel Spass


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11 KG?

Gibts nich schon n schätz Thread???

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113279

da


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hier werden nur Karpfen geschätzt, in dem anderen Thread werden alle Fische geschätzt.


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

würde mal 26 Pfund schätzen


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Dann machen wir jetzt noch ein Tröt für Hecht, Barsch, Gründling, Stichling und Löffelstör auf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir jetzt noch ein Tröt für Hecht, Barsch, Gründling, Stichling und Löffelstör auf.



Bitte schreib mir, wer Dich gezwungen hat hier zu lesen oder gar zu schreiben.
Wenn´s Dich nicht interessiert, bleib raus aus dem Thread.


----------



## mehlem (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte schreib mir, wer Dich gezwungen hat hier zu lesen oder gar zu schreiben.
> Wenn´s Dich nicht interessiert, bleib raus aus dem Thread.





was ein sauberes niveau du doch hast#q#q#q#q

er hat schlicht und ergreifend recht punkt dan muss nicht so ein bloeder kommentar kommen dan noch von nem Mod brost malzeit


----------



## marcus7 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Alle beide ein anner waffel:q...

Schöner Fisch, würde 29pf. tippen.


----------



## esox_105 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



mehlem schrieb:


> was ein sauberes niveau du doch hast#q#q#q#q
> 
> er hat schlicht und ergreifend recht punkt dan muss nicht so ein bloeder kommentar kommen dan noch von nem Mod brost malzeit



... im Eingangsposting sind die Regeln klar aufgeführt, wem es nicht passt, der muss ja nicht mitspielen und kann ja so lange an seiner Rechtschreibung etwas arbeiten ... :m


----------



## GreenMonsta (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich schätze ihn auf 23 Pfund.


----------



## yassin (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich würde 24 Pfund sagen#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Na dann - brost malzeit (wie geil!)... 


28 Pfund |supergri


----------



## barschkönig (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 pfund:q


----------



## Marc 24 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Dann sag ich einfach mal 20 Pfund


----------



## tarpoon (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

wir carphunter sind halt lieber unter uns:q

27pf


----------



## rob (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

pfund hin oder pfund her...ich sage er hat 14,5 kilo!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



mehlem schrieb:


> was ein sauberes niveau du doch hast#q#q#q#q
> 
> er hat schlicht und ergreifend recht punkt dan muss nicht so ein bloeder kommentar kommen dan noch von nem Mod brost malzeit



Netter Versuch mehlem alias Freddy Skelletor.

Wenn man als gesperrter User schon einen Zweitaccount anlegt, sollte man das 1.) geschickter machen und 2.) die Rechtschreibfehler variieren.


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich löse mal auf da das Ergebniss schon gepostet wurde von Schneidy mit 26 Pfund #h 
Will jemand anderes weiter machen ? Ich hab noch Bilder hier die uns bis nächstes Jahr beschäftigen würden aber ich lasse anderen gerne den Vortritt


----------



## angel-andre (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

oh hätte 18 getippt


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Eigentlich wäre Schneidy nun dran, ein Bild zu posten. Wenn er nicht will oder kann, oder sich nicht meldet, dann jemand anderes.


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

jo ok ich such mal eins fix raus


----------



## Jose (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Netter Versuch mehlem alias Freddy Skelletor.
> 
> Wenn man als gesperrter User schon einen Zweitaccount anlegt, sollte man das 1.) geschickter machen und 2.) die Rechtschreibfehler variieren.



hmmm, wo ein freddy ist, ist ein drogba oft nicht weit.

mal nach 'godesberg' fahnden, 'mehlem' war ja auch sehr heimatbezogen


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

So hab mal ein vom letzten Jahr


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Der hat genau 24 Pfund |rolleyes


----------



## tarpoon (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23pf )


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23.5 pf


----------



## schäfti (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26pfd...


----------



## Tradnats (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 pfund


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich bleib bei 28 Pfd... |supergri


----------



## Angler25 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

_Ich würde 30 Pfund sagen das hat bis jetzt noch keiner geschätzt._


----------



## GreenMonsta (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sage 26 Pfund...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte schreib mir, wer Dich gezwungen hat hier zu lesen oder gar zu schreiben.
> Wenn´s Dich nicht interessiert, bleib raus aus dem Thread.



Nur wird hier immer, auch von Mods, gemeckert, man sollte erst die Boardsuche benutzen bevor man ein neues Thema aufmacht. 

Aber wenn mal ein Mod falsch liegt wird es so gedreht, dass wieder alles passt #6


----------



## tarpoon (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hach, du hast es schon wirklich schwer oder? kannst einem ja richtig leid tun. 
sind zu haus auch immer alle ganz böse zu dir?


----------



## yassin (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

|muahah:

zurück zum thema: 32 pfund


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schöne Makrele 

27 Pfund.


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei 28 Pfd... |supergri



richtig#6


----------



## tarpoon (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hey paddy, ich würde gern mal den dicken lederkarpfen schätzen)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hmbl... 
Is ja nun schon ein Weilchen her. Und da ich weder mit dem Gewässer noch was zu tun oder gar überhaupt noch auf Karpfen angel... ok! 



Btw.: Hatte ich das Gewicht nichtmal irgendwann irgendwo gepostet? Falls doch, werde ich im Nachhinein ein anderes Bild wählen müssen.


----------



## marcus7 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich halt mein Mund:q


----------



## tarpoon (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ok, ich kenne das gewicht auf jeden fall nicht. marcus weiß auf jeden fall mehr. ich schätze aber 28kg.


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schönes Wasserschwein
tippe mal 48 Pfund


----------



## firefox (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schätze mal 52 pfd.


----------



## Jose (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

bitte um entschuldigung, bin auch ganz unschuldig in diesen trööt geraten (hineinkomplimentiert worden).

ich find diese dicken wasserschweine einfach *e k l i g*,

finds aber toll, wie präzise geschätzt wird.

(schudder...)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Jose schrieb:


> ich find diese dicken wasserschweine einfach *e k l i g*


Da geht´s mir genauso wie Dir! Ich mag die auch nicht mehr, drum angel ich auch nicht mehr drauf - was nicht heißt, dass ich keine mehr fange. |evil:
Und grundsätzlich arbeite ich ohnehin schon länger daran "das Pferd von..." Anfang an im Stall zu lassen. Wir werden sehen...


@ Tipper:
Nö, nö, nö. Keiner mehr Lust? Dann muss ich bald mal auflösen - immerhin bin ich morgen erstmal internetlos unterwegs und andere sollen ja auch noch Spaß an diesem Spiel haben dürfen. Es gewinnt dann der, der am nächsten dran war...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hm, will also keiner mehr?
Dann ist tarpoon am nächsten dran gewesen und darf somit das nächste Bild einstellen.
Ich muss wech...


----------



## Steffen_Erfurt (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sag mal 26 Pfund und 300 Gramm. circa:q


----------



## asuselite (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

32 pfd.


----------



## clipfisch07 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

mein Tip : 54,8 Pfund


----------



## schäfti (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

51pfd


----------



## j4ni (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Moin,

mal ne blöde Frage: Zu welchem Fisch sind denn die letzten Tipps? Zu dem von Paddy, der das Gewicht mit "Dann ist tarpoon am nächsten dran gewesen und darf somit das nächste Bild einstellen." aufgelöst hatte? Oder zu dem Fisch den Tarpon erst noch einstellen muss?


----------



## marcus7 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Daher hat auch der Begriff "Phantom-Fisch" in der Karpfen-Angelei seinen Ursprung:q


----------



## j4ni (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hatte der Phantom-Fisch nicht ziemlich genau 23,05 kILU? 

(Fahre jetzt zu Jochen mal sehen ob ich nen Phantom-Fisch erwische)


----------



## tarpoon (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

aha, dann bin ich jetzt wohl dran) 
weiter gehts....


----------



## deger (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

große karpfen sind aber auch hässlich...


44pfd


----------



## JerkerHH (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

46,5 Pfd. 

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26 kg


----------



## yassin (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

21 Pfund


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31 Pfund


----------



## Fischerman95 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

42 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na dan sage ich mal genau 26,3kg


----------



## Kark (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Mein Gott,
was fangt ihr für Brecher. Ich würde das Ding so auf 23Kg schätzen.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Schneidy (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

44 Pfd


----------



## Canna (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

47 Pfd;+


----------



## weserwaller (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ok, nachdem ich mein *hochmodernes 3D Proramm* mit den Maßen des Karpfens gefüttert hab,konnte anhand der unterschiedlichen Volumina und den dazugehörigen Dichten der einzelnen Gewebestrukturen des Karpfen das genau Gewicht bestimmen.

Für die Menge an Futterboilies im Magen des Karpfens binich von einem Magenvolumen der etwa 1000- 1400 ccm ausgegangen, da mir die Marke bzw. die Zusammensetzung der Boilies nicht bekannt war bin ich von grob 1297 gr. ausgegangen somit kommt der Karpfen auf ein Gewicht von....

*17279gr.

und wer irgendwas davon glaubt ist selber Schuld
*


----------



## schäfti (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

|muahah:|good:|good:|good:|laola: zu geil 
ne also ich schärtze ihn auf 39,5pfd


----------



## weserwaller (3. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

*Nachtrag*

Aufgrund der unzählingen Anfragen in den letzten 5 Minuten.

Für die genau Bestimmung des Gewichts wird unbedingt der Längen wie auch der Breitengrad benötigt auf dem der Karpfen gewogen wurde, da der Erdanziehungsquozient nicht überall gleich ist.
In diesem Zusammenhang muss das Programm noch mit den Daten wie:

- Der Urzeit, aufgrund des Verhältnisses der Erde zu Mond und Sonne 

wie auch 

- Den genauen Tag da die Erde auf ihrer Umlaufbahn, in ihrer Geschwindigkeit variert, und es dadurch zu Bbweichungen bei der Gewichtsbestimmung kommen kann.

, gefüttert werden.

Die Udate Version des Programms (voraussichtliches Erscheinungjahr 2031) wird noch um die Aussen-Temperatur wie auch die Temperatur des Fisches ergänzt, da sich dadurch Volumina Differenzen ergeben können.

Infos unter 0815/******* 8,99€ die Minute (Warteschleife kostenpflichtig)
*
Achtung keine Abzocke *


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

41Pfund;+

jedenfalls Petri zu diesen Wasserschwein #6


----------



## Fischerman95 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Wasserschwein :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## tarpoon (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ach leute, bis jetzt liegt noch keiner richtig. wie wollen wir das machen? ich würde sagen ich warte noch bis heut abend und dann löse ich auf. sollte das richtige gewicht dann immer noch nicht genannt sein gewinnt derjenige der am nächsten dran ist)


----------



## angler1996 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

48,3 Pfd, wo schwimmt das liebliche Monster?
Gruß A.


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

39  pfund 350g  +/- 25g


----------



## tarpoon (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na dann löse ich mal auf. es ist schon beeindruckend wie weit die schätzungen auseinander gehen. es wurde zwischen 10,5 kg - 26,3kg geschätzt, wobei die mehrheit von einem fisch über 40pf ausgeht. das zeigt doch sehr deutlich das bilder rein gar nichts über das gewicht des fisches verraten. der auf dem foto abgebildete fisch wurde von j4ni via weitwinkelobjektiv fotographiert. vom gewicht her ist er der leichteste bis jetzt zu schätzende fisch. genaues gewicht: *23*pf! somit ist yassin als nächtest dran.


----------



## Fischerman95 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Waas das gibt ja nicht ^^


----------



## yassin (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

wusst ichs doch, irgendwas um 20 Pfund :g
werde mal schaun ob ich heute abend noch ein Bild einstelle oder erst Morgen früh.|gaehn:


----------



## carphunter xd (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

33 pfund


----------



## yassin (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

faallsch |director:

außerdem hab ich doch noch garnichts eingestellt |kopfkrat


----------



## yassin (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

soo... hier isser


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 Pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

6 pfund und hässlich


----------



## CarpMetty (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16 Pf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

mit was wurde er den fotografiert?? spiegelreflex oder mit ner cam?

sag mal 15 pf


----------



## Lil Torres (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 pfund... |kopfkrat


----------



## tarpoon (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13pf und ich find den schön)


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16,5 pfund und hässlich ist er ja nun echt nicht.


----------



## yassin (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mit was wurde er den fotografiert?? spiegelreflex oder mit ner cam?



mit meinem Handy (Nokia N96) wie alle meine Fische #6


Ps:
Es liegt noch keiner richtig :m

PPS: 
ich find ihn auch schön is halt einer von den letzten Wilden


----------



## marcus7 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Wow der sieht echt wild und ursprünglich aus! Aus was für einem Typ Gewässer, wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich sage 8Pf.


----------



## carphunter xd (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

das ist ja auch nur meine meinug vll liegt es am bild|wavey:


----------



## Schneidy (6. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Find den Fisch toll#6

Schätz mal 17 Pfund


----------



## solifischer (6. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich schätz ammal 11pf.


----------



## yassin (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Marcus7 hat gewonnen #6

ist ein Parkteich |bigeyes

allerdings müssen die Fische die dort vor Jahrzehnten eingesetzt wurden, wilde aus irgendeinem Fluss gewesen sein, denn keine Zuchtkarpfen haben solche unterschiede im Schuppenkleid.
Wir haben vom Two-tone Schuppi bis zum Wildkarpfen so ziemlich alles gefangen.
sogar ein Koi zieht seine Bahnen da drinn.
nur leider war in dem Gewässer letztes Jahr ein großes Karpfensterben und 2/3 des Bestandes ist draufgegangen :c:c


----------



## colognecarp (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schätzt den mal


----------



## Schneidy (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 Pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14pfund schöner schuppi


----------



## colognecarp (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ihr seid nah dran, auf der Kamara sieht er aus wie ein 60iger, euch kann man wohl nichts vormachen. Wir waren 6 Tage draussen und in dem See schwimmen echt schöne Fische rum, einen halb Albino oder so was in die richtung haben wir auch gefangen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

15pf


----------



## barschkönig (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Schätzt den mal




Bin ich jetzt nicht dran?!


----------



## marcus7 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

So, bin mal gespannt ob es jemand genau trifft


----------



## firefox (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schätze mal 34 pfd.


----------



## colognecarp (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

meiner hatte 13 pfund, ich wollte nur wissen wie ihr das Foto einschätzt


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26 pfund


----------



## Schneidy (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

35 pfund


----------



## tarpoon (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

36 pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich schätze dann mal 37 pfund...

schöner fisch und gut präsentiert!! #6


----------



## Joern k. (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

33,5 pfd


----------



## yassin (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich sag mal 43 Pfund |kopfkrat


----------



## Tradnats (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

isn hecht...














nein spaß schätz den soo auf 29 pfund


----------



## Schleie! (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (8. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

39 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Okay, dann löse ich mal auf.

CArphunter XD ist mit seinen 39pf. als nächstes dran.

Dem Fisch auf dem Bild fehlten 200gr. zum 40er.

Mittlerweile hat er die 40er Klasse aber schon übertroffen.

Diesmal lagen ja die meisten Tips im heißen Bereich:m


----------



## ArcticChar80 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hallo
Ich will hier mal meine Karpfen schätzen lassen. Der Kescherkopf hat eine Breite von 70cm. Grade nachgemessen.
Hab leider keine Waage beim Angeln gehabt. 
Der Karpfen auf dem Kescher hat wohl seine 76cm, der andere neben dem Kescher war noch größer, so um die 83cm schätzungsweise. Zwei noch größere sind mir vorm Gebüsch ausgeschlitzt. Das Gewässer war ein Baggersee in der Nähe von Wilhelmshaven.
Bin übrigens grade mit dem Boiliefischen angefangen. Lob auch meine Boilieeigenkreation 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Tradnats (8. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

in dem rate spiel weiß der foto reinsteller wie schwer die karpfen sind da du das gewicht nciht kennst kann das spiel wohl kaum weitergehen meiner meinung nach


----------



## marcus7 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich will hier mal meine Karpfen schätzen lassen. Der Kescherkopf hat eine Breite von 70cm. Grade nachgemessen.
> Hab leider keine Waage beim Angeln gehabt.
> Der Karpfen auf dem Kescher hat wohl seine 76cm, der andere neben dem Kescher war noch größer, so um die 83cm schätzungsweise. Zwei noch größere sind mir vorm Gebüsch ausgeschlitzt. Das Gewässer war ein Baggersee in der Nähe von Wilhelmshaven.
> ...




Also dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein...oder doch kauf dir ne Waage, aber vorher um Himmels Willen eine Matte.#h

Wie schon gesagt, CARPHUNTER XD ist als nächstes dran mit Foto einstellen. Er lag mit seiner Schätzung am dichtesten dran.


----------



## tarpoon (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Kauf Dir BITTE BITTE BITTE eine Abhakmatte.


----------



## carphunter xd (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*


----------



## Schneidy (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

7 Pfund


----------



## CarpMetty (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

5 pf.


----------



## Joern k. (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

würde mal sagen 4pf


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

6 pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Carphunter2401 richtig jetz bist du dran. Ich fand den Karpen sssssssssssüß(;


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

so hier mal einer von diesem jahr, mal sehn wie lange es dauert#6http://img97.*ih.us/img97/2240/020yid.jpg


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

27 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

das ging ja schnell genau 12kg hatte er also ist barsch könig dran.


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hmm mist, ich bin grad am falschen PC hab im Moment keine Bilder oben, morgen erst, soll erstmal ein anderer weiter machen.
Morgen mach ich dann:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na dan hau ich noch mal einen rein 

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/8274/033rx.jpg


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23 pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

27 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

also bis jetzt war noch keiner in der nähe


----------



## mokki (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

34 pfd


----------



## Schneidy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

37 Pfd.


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfund


----------



## firefox (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

21pfd.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

jungs was los , keiner ist in der nähe


----------



## Carpino (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Der ist um die 12kg


----------



## Joern k. (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

17 pfd


----------



## carphunter xd (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

34 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

endlich ist einer zimlich nahe


----------



## barschkönig (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 pfund

Wenn gelöst ist könnte ich weiter machen?
Ich hab ja das vorherige gelöst:vik:


----------



## Schneidy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 pfd


----------



## carphunter xd (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

35 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

keiner ist richtig gelegen der fisch hatte nur 16pf, ist mit einer normalen digicam per selbst auslöser gemacht worden.


----------



## Joern k. (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

da bin ich am nächsten wenn mich nicht alles täuscht?


----------



## barschkönig (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Gut dann mach ich jetzt:


----------



## rob (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 pfd!


----------



## Lil Torres (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16 pfund...


----------



## yassin (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

10pf.?


----------



## carphunter xd (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 pfund


----------



## firefox (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13pfd.


----------



## barschkönig (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Der Karpfen wog genau 13 pfund damit hat Firefox richtig gelegen, jetzt bist du dran:m


----------



## firefox (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Dann Schätzt den mal...


----------



## barschkönig (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

32 pfund


----------



## yassin (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

42 Pfund


----------



## tarpoon (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28 pfund


----------



## colognecarp (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 Pfund |bigeyes


----------



## carphunter xd (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

34pf hat er genau


----------



## firefox (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Bis jetzt liegt noch keiner Richtig...
Löse morgen früh auf, wenn ich vom nachtangeln wieder zurück bin...


----------



## colognecarp (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na dann 26 pfund |bigeyes


----------



## Schleienliebhaber (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 pfund #h


----------



## barschkönig (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Zweiter Tip: 38 pfund


----------



## lohi (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ist bestimmt ein guter 40ziger.


----------



## carphunter xd (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 pfund


----------



## yassin (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich bleib im 40er Bereich und sag 41 Pfund


----------



## BrausePaul (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich sag 46,5


----------



## firefox (12. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Der hatte 27 pfd.
Tarpoon und colognecarp liegen jeweils 1 pfd. daneben.
Könnt euch aussuchen wer als nächstes von euch beiden weiter macht.


----------



## tarpoon (14. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

meinetwegen kann cologne...


----------



## atsm123 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

los hier


----------



## carphunter xd (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

gehts mal weiter


----------



## teddy88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

läuft.........auch wenn ich jetz jemand sein Platz wegschnapp|supergri

na, wie schwer war der?


----------



## carphunter xd (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfund


----------



## Philla (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

20 pfd


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24 pfund


----------



## DerSimon (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31 Pfund


----------



## CarpMetty (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 pf


----------



## yassin (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

32 Pfund


----------



## astra-g-16v (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

19 pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich bin mal mutig und tippe auf 37 pfund... |uhoh:


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31 Pfund


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

21 Pfund


----------



## Boiliemaster (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schöner Laichkarpfen :vik: sag mal 27 Pfund


----------



## ali-angler (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

schöner Rüssler, 23 Pfund würd ich schätzen


----------



## lohi (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Sieht wie ein 29ziger aus.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



teddy88 schrieb:


> läuft.........auch wenn ich jetz jemand sein Platz wegschnapp|supergri
> 
> na, wie schwer war der?



14 Pfund


----------



## atsm123 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

19Pfund


----------



## BARSCH123 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

34 pfund


----------



## teddy88 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

sodele haben ja schon viele Fleißig getippt. wobei ich über Schätzungen von 14 Pfd echt nur lachen kann/bzw mich frage ob solche Menschen schonmal n Karpfen mit mehr als 14 Pfd in den Händen hatten.

Das Ergebniss sind exact 25 Pfund.

mfg


----------



## j4ni (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



teddy88 schrieb:


> sodele haben ja schon viele Fleißig getippt. wobei ich über Schätzungen von 14 Pfd echt nur lachen kann/bzw mich frage ob solche Menschen schonmal n Karpfen mit mehr als 14 Pfd in den Händen hatten.
> 
> Das Ergebniss sind exact 25 Pfund.
> 
> mfg



Moin,

auch wenn es jetzt a) OT und b) blöde von der Seite kommt, aber es geht bei diesem Thread und dem woraus er entstanden ist darum, dass man das von Fotos eben in vielen Fällen nicht schätzen kann wie schwer gerade ein Karpfen ist. Der Unterschied zwischen 14 und 25 Pfund auf einem Foto ist so gering, dass ich (und viele, viele andere auch) ohne große Probleme ein und den selben Fisch auf zwei Fotos einmal wie eher 14 oder drunter und einmal wie 25 oder drüber aussehen lassen kann - vollkommen oder PS sondern alleine durch Objektiv und Winkel...

#h


----------



## colognecarp (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich schieß mal eins nach


----------



## lohi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22Pfd


----------



## Philla (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26 pfd


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Der Amur har 24 Pfund .


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

20 pfund genau


----------



## colognecarp (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schleie hat den treffer, da er aus dem Urlaub schreibt kann er keine Fotos reinstellen, wenn ein anderer will immer rein damit


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Jau Jungs,
ich fahr in wenigen Stunden los nach Norwegen, daher gibts von mir erst nach dem Urlaub ein Bild.
Wer möchte kann also ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## luger-2006 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Wie wärs mal mit Doppeltippen.Hier mal 2 kleine Hosens*****er


----------



## Allex (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich schaetze sie auf 4 und 2 Pfund.


----------



## barschkönig (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

der größere 6 pfund und der kleine 3 pfund


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

oben 10pfund, unten 3 pfund


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

9 pfund und 4 pfund


----------



## luger-2006 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich gib euch mal ein Tipp der vom kleinen wurd schon erraten


----------



## barschkönig (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 pfund der große


----------



## solifischer (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8pf. und 3pf.


----------



## bastian1999 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

der grosse 12 pfund der kleine 4 pfund


----------



## luger-2006 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

solifischer liegt richtig.
next->


----------



## atsm123 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13 & 4


----------



## luger-2006 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ist doch schon aufgelöst XD


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Wann kommt denn hier mal das nächste bild zum bewerten ??


----------



## Carpangler56 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Just for fun


----------



## Dorbel (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

73Cm ; 17,2Kg...


----------



## CarpMetty (21. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

39 Pf.


----------



## Bellaron (21. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



yassin schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> zurück zum thema: 32 pfund


 
Ganz Genau!!#6


----------



## firefox (21. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

36pfd.


----------



## Hias88 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

42 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

40pf.?


----------



## tarpoon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

35 pf


----------



## barschkönig (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

32 pfund


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

29 pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28 pfund


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 pfund


----------



## colognecarp (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 Pfund


----------



## yassin (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

44 Pfund


----------



## Carpangler56 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hallo

Es waren genau 21,80Kg.

Also waren Hias88 und Yassin am dichtesten dran.

An den Bildern ist das Gewicht nicht gut zu erkennen.

Allen anderen wünsche ich beim nächsten mal mehr Glück.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## yassin (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Von miraus kannst du


----------



## Hias88 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich kann momentan nix online stellen, weil mei Pc spinnt und ich im moment nur über an anderen Rechner ins Netz kann und meine ganzen Bilder sind auf meinem eigenen Pc


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*


----------



## colognecarp (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

9 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

10 pfund


----------



## firefox (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

5pfd.


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

4 pfund. mit einer kopfrute gefangen oder.?


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ja wurde er das Gewicht ist aber falsch


----------



## Lil Torres (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

7 pfund!!


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 pfund


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Jetzt müsste man mal wissen, wie groß und schwer der gute Yassin schon ist...
Ich sag mal, 12,5 Pfund (der Karpfen natürlich)


----------



## leif88 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

7,5pfd


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

dann 10.3


----------



## Barsch26 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

9,5 pfd


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ey, so langsam könnte doch mal einer drauf kommen #d|supergri


----------



## colognecarp (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfund


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

nööö |rolleyes

wieviele Tips darf man pro Tag eigentlich abgeben|kopfkrat


----------



## Philla (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11 pfd


----------



## colognecarp (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



yassin schrieb:


> nööö |rolleyes
> 
> wieviele Tips darf man pro Tag eigentlich abgeben|kopfkrat



na bis et passt 

13,54333 :r


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na gut mein letzter hoher tip 18 pfund:vik:


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

3 pfd


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

6.5 pf


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

naendlich |uhoh:

Teilzeitgott du bist drann #6


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ok, dann mal viel spaß beim tippen


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 Pfund


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13pfd


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 Pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfund
#


----------



## Barsch26 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28 pfd


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

nö, kein richtiger tipp bis jetzt


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18  pfund


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23 Pfund


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

barsch liegt schon gar nicht schlecht  die einschläge kommen näher....


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16 pf


----------



## BMG619 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24,5 Pfund


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26 pf


----------



## Torsten (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 pf


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

einschäge kommen immer näher


----------



## Torsten (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

35 pf


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ja, das lasse ich mal so zählen torsten.... knapp unter den 35 pfund , fehlten 150 g .
du bist also dran .


----------



## Torsten (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich geb an den nächsten weiter, da ich nichts zu bieten habe

MfG


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ok, dann ich nochmal.
viel spaß beim tippen.


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8 pfund


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

5 Pfund


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
nicht wirklich


----------



## Lil Torres (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

6 pfund...


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

dann sag ich 12 Pfund |supergri


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

schon sehr viel besser.. aber stimmt noch nicht ganz.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8,5 pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13 pfund


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11 Pfund


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

jo,treffer, 14 pfund stimmt.
du bist dran hunter


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

gleich


----------



## carphunter xd (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*


----------



## Lil Torres (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 pfund...


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

10 pfund


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

15 pfund


----------



## yassin (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13 Pfund


----------



## Carpangler56 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16 pfund


----------



## Djluke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfd


----------



## Kotzi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11 pf


----------



## Skrxnch (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8 pfd?


----------



## BrausePaul (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11.5 pfd


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfund


----------



## Philla (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

9 pfd!!


----------



## heuki1983 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

17 pfund  :q


----------



## carphunter xd (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

brause paul ist dran


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hmmm...|rolleyes
Endlich mal ein realistisches Gewicht aba bei den lezten zwei war die wage glaub ich falsch eingestelt|supergri . 
Abar egal ich glaub jezt kann ich mal .


----------



## carphunter xd (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

38 pfund


----------



## yassin (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

37 Pfund


----------



## Xarrox (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

34PFUND|bigeyes


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

carphunter xd war schon nahe dran .


----------



## yassin (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

39 Pfund


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Yassin hat recht so jezt bist du dran .


----------



## yassin (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

muss jetzt weg stelle entweder Morgen eins ein oder Brause Paul macht weiter


----------



## Djluke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hoffe es ist okay wenn ich weiter mache 

Hier ist mal einer von mir war der schwerste Drill bisher  Aber nicht der schwerste Fische von mir xD

Hier habt ihr 2 Bilder:

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2261/7cu2z6u9_jpg.htm


http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/2261/ff5hosj4_jpg.htm


Mfg Lukas


----------



## carphunter xd (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

48 pfun hamma fisch


----------



## marcus7 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Noch so ein gesuchter Straftäter:q

Bomben Fisch, würd sagen 46pf.


----------



## BMG619 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

51 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

super fisch!! #6

ich sage dann mal 47 pfund...


----------



## Djluke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

noch nix dabei 1x war aber schon knapp dran 

Mfg Lukas


----------



## barschkönig (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

40 pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

45 pfund


----------



## Djluke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

immer noch nix


----------



## Lil Torres (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich werde dann mal etwas mutiger... :q

53 pfund!!


----------



## Lupus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Man man da juckt es sogar mir in den Fingern....sonst hab ich mir ja rausgehalten aber der Fisch sieht eht groß aus!



46,5 Pfd und erzähl mal was zu Taktik Futter Köder Rig und ääää Gewässer..also jetzt nicht wo genau aber hatl talsperre oder Baggersee oder so wäre interessant!


----------



## Djluke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hehe,

ja kann ich gerne machen..

also ich befische einen ca 50 hektar großen See der auch als Badesee genutzt wird.
Ich bevorzuge es immer nich soviel zu Füttern, weil ich bin der Meinung das zuviel Futter unnätürlich ist.Da ich noch Schüler bin Fütter ich sehr viel mit Partikeln ( Mais,Hanf,Tigernüsse,Weizen) und dazu dann noch ein paar Hände Boilies.Mein Spot sah wie folgt aus...es ging von ca 5m auf 2m hoch und dahinter ist ein ca 5m tiefes loch das loch ist ca 10m Breit...die meisten würden die erhöung Fischen aber ich denke das das Futter ja eher ins Loch fallen würde als auf die erhöung nun man sieht es hat alles geklappt durch die vielen Partikeln werden mir  oft die Nerven von Brassen geraubt..aber man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt  Erst letztes Wochenende konnte ich diesen Fisch wieder Toppen ich kann es selbst nicht glauben  aber evt werdet ihr auch noch diesen Fisch zu sehen bekommen ...kleiner hinweiß der Fisch hat über 46pfd  Achja Köder war ein Readymade mit einem Neon Maiskorn ..man man man  haben diese Dinger eine lockwirkung die Fische bei mir Fallen immer wieder drauf rein 

Ach ja moment Fische ich nur dieses so gennante Blow out Rig...nur gute Erfahrung bis jetzt gemacht mit  ( Das Rig mit dem kleinen Ring auf dem Hakenschenkel

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Lupus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Du bist also der Meinung das es das Maiskorn war was die Entscheidung gebarcht hat!!!???
Interessant!! Und alles andere als natürlich...weil du ja gerade davon gesprochen hast!

Bezüglich des Plateaus...ich finde es absolut logisch eher nicht auf der Erhöhung zu fischen!!

Hast du viel mit Konkurenz am Wasser zutun?


Dann sag ich mal 49,5 Pfd!#d


----------



## Djluke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Also das Maiskorn spielt für mich einen großen Faktor war auch ein Wochenende mit meinem Vater los er hat das Maiskorn ausgelassen und ich habe 8 Fische gefangen und mein Vater 4 wir haben auf dem gleichen Spot geangelt.
Ja der See hat meiner Meinung nach einen hohen Angeldruck

Mfg Lukas

Ps: du bist sehr sehr sehr nah dran


----------



## CarpMetty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

50,5Pf


----------



## milos2009 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

46,5 Pfund

PETRI schöner Fisch


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

immer noch nix


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

45 pfund .
Schöner Fisch#6


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

49 Pfund

ich finde der Fisch hat noch potential die 60er zu durchbrechen |bigeyes
guckt euch mal den Nacken und die kleinen Flossen an |bigeyes
super fisch #6
den dann auchnoch als Schüler zu toppen #r
naja wenn man das passende Gewässer dafür hat|rolleyes


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Yassin super

Der Fisch hatte genau 49pfd du bist dran  evt kann ich bald noch ein pb posten aber estmal bist du dran

Mfg Lukas


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

mach mal 

hab im Moment nichts interessantes zu posten #d
vielleicht kommt am Wochenende noch der ein oder andere schöne Fisch von mir


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hallo zusammen,

Auf Anfrage von Yassin stelle ich noch ein Bild rein 

http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/2262/hnsf5fht_jpg.htm

Der Fisch hatte nur noch den unteren Teil von der Schwanzflosse deswegen dachte ich am Anfang das er nicht so groß ist weil keine starken fluchten hatte aber als er immer nächer ans Ufer kam habe ich gemerkt das es ein dicker ist, weil er blieb ganze zeit am Grund hängen und hatte ziemliche mühe ihn hochzuholen..

Ps: der Drill hat doch noch gute 30min gedauert.

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Philla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

39 pfd


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hinweiß der ist schwerer als der da vor ..

Mfg Lukas


----------



## colognecarp (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

51 pfund


----------



## colognecarp (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Da du bei mir in der Ig bist vermute ich mal das die biggis aus der Ville kommen |supergri


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

52 Pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

54 phund


----------



## Philla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na dann halt 53 pfd


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ja kommen aus meinem Hausgewässer und ja Yassin du hast wieder recht 

Mfg lukas


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

wer möchte? |supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich !


----------



## carphunter xd (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

wann gehts weiter


----------



## Lil Torres (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

wenn keiner etwas dagegen hat mache ich mal weiter... #h


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

45 pf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26,5kg


----------



## carphunter xd (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

38 pfund


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

21,5 kg 

mfg Lukas


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

40 Pfund


----------



## baam? (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

36pf.


----------



## Lil Torres (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



yassin schrieb:


> 40 Pfund


 
du scheinst es ja echt drauf zu haben!! #6

du bist dran...


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hab immernoch kein passendes Bild hier auffm Rechner #q

also nochmal: wer will? |supergri


----------



## CarpMetty (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich will !!!


----------



## Djluke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16kg

mfg lukas


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

33 pfund


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

32 pfund


----------



## AgentK (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

38 pfd


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31 Pfund


----------



## Philla (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

29 pfd


----------



## TB ChiLLa (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28pfd


----------



## CarpMetty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Moin! 
Noch nix richtig.


----------



## lsski (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 pf ?


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfund


----------



## CarpMetty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

NöNö, kleiner Tipp, er war unter 30 Pf.


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24 pfund??


----------



## CarpMetty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

es wird wärmer


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26??!


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 pfund


----------



## CarpMetty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



yassin schrieb:


> 26??!


richtig! Und du hast bestimmt wieder kein Foto !?


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

willst du ??|supergri


----------



## CarpMetty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Wenns es unbedingt sein muss...


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich tippe diesmal auch nicht mit 





















21 Pfund|supergri


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 Pfund


----------



## j4ni (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sach mal 12...also Pils nicht Pfund 

*duckundweg*


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

|muahah:|good:


----------



## bbalex1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich sag 9kg 18pfd


----------



## lsski (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

6,5 kg ?


----------



## TB ChiLLa (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

20pfd


----------



## Philla (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24 pfd


----------



## Djluke (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

19pfd

mfg lukas


----------



## carphunter xd (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ne der 21 xd


----------



## yassin (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich war schneller


----------



## CarpMetty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ihr wart schon verdammt nah dran
Übrigens war ich bei den Foto stock nüchtern, hab nur im falschen Augenblick geblinzelt! Trink ja nicht schon Morgens früh um 6 meine ersten 12 Pils, wenn ich die überhaupt beim angeln trinke ist das schon viel für mich.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

25 Pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

nee ok doch 23 Pfund


----------



## Philla (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 pfd


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

20 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26 pfund


----------



## solifischer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

27 pf.


----------



## yassin (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

17 Pfund


----------



## Philla (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

29 pfd


----------



## Djluke (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

19pfd

mfg


----------



## CarpMetty (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> nee ok doch 23 Pfund


Richtig!! Du bist dran!


----------



## Hunter 40 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hallo

Ich sag mal 28 Pf.:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Richtig!! Du bist dran!


 
ok#h

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/3927/ab19.jpg


----------



## barschkönig (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24 pfund


----------



## yassin (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

32 Pfund


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31 Pfund


----------



## rob (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30 pfund
lg


----------



## carphunter xd (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

34 pfund


----------



## atsm123 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31.5 |evil:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2010)

*AW: noch nicht das richtige dabei*

ein über 30er wäre zwar schön:m

aber dieser war noch unter 30Pfund ... nur so als Tip

#h


----------



## baam? (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28pf?


----------



## carphunter xd (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

21 pfund


----------



## firefox (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

27pfd.


----------



## Torsten (28. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

26 pfd


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2010)

*AW: das ging ja schnell*



Torsten schrieb:


> *26 pfd*


 
richtig!!!

du bist dran:vik:


----------



## Djluke (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Da es hier ja anscheinend nicht weitergeht möchte ich euch einer meinen ganz besonderen fängen posten 

Für mich ist das einer meiner schönsten gefangen Schuppis 

Dann schätzt mal schön

http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/2266/b7l3656z_jpg.htm

Mfg Lukas


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 Pfund


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28 pfund


----------



## wilhelm (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

36 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

makelloser schuppi!! #6

ich schätze mal 25 pfund...


----------



## Djluke (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> makelloser schuppi!! #6
> 
> ich schätze mal 25 pfund...





DU bist dran


----------



## Lil Torres (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hi leute,

dann schätzt mal den fisch von meinem kollegen!!

übrigens, das foto habe ich gemacht... |wavey:


----------



## Djluke (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30pfd


----------



## marcus7 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Der sieht ja aus wie der gesperrte Eurocarper|wavey:.
32pf?


----------



## Hunter85 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

33Pfund


----------



## Colophonius (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

31 pf? 
Habe aber kein Foto, wenn richtig bitte wer anders


----------



## Peter51 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

19 Kilo Der Spiegel?
16 Kilo der Schuppen?


----------



## Zeroalex (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Den hab ich letzten Freitag gefangen.
Schätzt mal...


----------



## carphunter xd (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 pfund


----------



## barschkönig (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Zeroalex schrieb:


> Den hab ich letzten Freitag gefangen.
> Schätzt mal...


 
da geht es einem wohl nicht schnell genug... #c

bis jetzt lag noch keiner richtig, Djluke war aber am nähesten dran!!

kleiner tipp noch, der fisch hatte unter 30 pfund.


----------



## Zeroalex (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28.5 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Zeroalex schrieb:


> 28.5 Pfund


 
ok, das lasse ich schon gelten... dann können die anderen weiter deinen fisch schätzen!! #h

der spiegler hatte genau 28 pfund, du warst also seeehr nah dran... #6


----------



## yassin (30. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23 Pfund


----------



## Hunter85 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

16 Pfund


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

15 pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

22 pfd


----------



## Mxrvxn (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 Pfund


----------



## Zeroalex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich löse jezt mal auf da Hunter 85 richtig getippt hat.
Er wog 16 pfund.


----------



## carphunter xd (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hunter du bist dran(;


----------



## yassin (8. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

kann hier mal einer weiter machen |wavey:


----------



## Hunter85 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Sorry hatte nicht damit gerechnet richtig zu liegen.
hier ein neuer zum raten


----------



## BrausePaul (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24.5 pfund


----------



## yassin (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

29 Pfund


----------



## Zeroalex (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

39 Pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ach was der 27  und sieht geil aus.


----------



## barschkönig (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

30pfund


----------



## Pfaff841 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28 pfund!


----------



## Hunter85 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Also ich lass mal das ergebnis von BrausePaul zählen, 
er hat 24,5 Pfund geschätzt und 24 Pfund hatte er 
Also BrausePaul, nächstes Foto!


----------



## colognecarp (10. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich mach mal weiter wenns genehm ist, der ist vor 2 Stunden abgelichtet worden |rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

17Kg?


----------



## marcus7 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

achja geiles Tier natürlich! Petri!#6


----------



## j4ni (11. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Sehr geiler Fisch, Glückwunsch! Knapp unter 20 kg sage ich mal, also äh 19,5? Nee 18,5 ist mein Tipp! Eigentlich aber auch egal, auf alle Fälle ein sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## carphunter xd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMa geiler fisch ich sage mal 42 pfund


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

41 pf

eht geiler carp !!!


----------



## Nico HB (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

40Pfund

Und Peri zum Traum Schuppi


----------



## Schneidy (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich tip mal 44 Pfd
Geiler Fisch:l


----------



## colognecarp (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich löse mal auf ! Ihr habt es alle zu gut gemeint, 29,5 Pfund hatte er |supergri

Aber ein sehr schönes Tier, auch wenn er keine 40 hat |rolleyes


----------



## atsm123 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

LÖL |evil:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

und wer macht jetzt weiter??


----------



## marcus7 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich lag dann mit 17Kg am nähesten, oder?

Was wiegt er hier?

Bitte beeilen mit raten, muss abends auflösen, weil ich dann ne woche weg bin...


----------



## Orang-Utan-Klaus (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schöner Fisch,

Ich schätze mahl das er 24 Pfund hat.


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Shortys (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hi
ja schöner fisch 
tippe ma so 22 pfund
mfg
maurice


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich tippe mal 25 pfund


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23 pf..


----------



## Pfaff841 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

29 Pfund!


----------



## Hunter85 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

27 Pfund


----------



## noworkteam (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

19 Pfund der Rest ist Bolie-Blähung


----------



## Zeroalex (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Glatte 26 Pfund


----------



## milos2009 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Gute 28 Pfund


----------



## Carpangler56 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schätze mal 21 Pfund


----------



## alex g (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

23 pfund


----------



## Shortys (14. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

hi
wie schwer ist er den jetzt will es wissen^^
mfg


----------



## marcus7 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Sorry hatte vorm abreisen vergessen aufzulösen, komm grad von ner Urlaubswoche Türkei wieder...


genau 20pf. wären es gewesen.


----------



## CarpMetty (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

mmh, schwierig........34PF?


----------



## Chugworth (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sag 16 Kilo |supergri


----------



## hermi2304 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich sag mal so um die 15kg


----------



## jochen1000 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13,5 Kg!


----------



## gadged (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

schätze 28,25 PF


----------



## Fischie01 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

gaaaanz schwierig.... ich sage 36 Pfd.


----------



## daci7 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Und up mit dem ollen ding, oben guckt ja eh keiner hin. Haut mal rein was hat der gute



Ich schätz mal so um die 35pfd.

btw: Ein erfrischen anderes Fangbild! Sehr schönes Foto!


----------



## colognecarp (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ein erfrischen anderes Fangbild! Sehr schönes Foto!



Thx, Hochhalten kann ja jeder |rolleyes

Getroffen hat noch niemand


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich sach 19 Pfd


----------



## colognecarp (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich sach 19 Pfd



Von der größe mache ich selten Fotos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

na dann 29 Pfd....


----------



## Chefkoch85 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich würde 34 pfd schätzen


----------



## pfefferladen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich tippe auf 36 Pfund


----------



## Seedy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Das ist schon ein "Biggie" 40+ auf jeden Fall, vielleicht sogar 50 Pfd.

Ich schätze ihn auf 23 kg.


----------



## carp_ (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

17,8 kg


----------



## leif88 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sag 18,7kg


----------



## carphunter xd (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

28 pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

von der höhe ,statur würde ich ihn auf 23,50kg tippen


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich tippe 43 pfund... |rolleyes


----------



## Siever (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schönes Bild, ich sag mal 19,5Kg...


----------



## colognecarp (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Uj ne ganz so viel hat er dann auch nicht, ich löse mal auf 31 Pund. Hier sieht man ihn richtig


----------



## Siever (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ok, hier ein ungewollt blödes Bild meines Selbstauslösers. Dann ratet mal:


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sach mal: Du hast grosse Hände 

14 Pfd?


----------



## colognecarp (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

15 pf


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

9 pfd


----------



## gadged (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

17,5 pf


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

12 pfund


----------



## Chefkoch85 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11 Pfund


----------



## Siever (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Gadged hatte Recht, der Fisch wog etwas über 8,5Kg!


----------



## NickAdams (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

18 Pfund.

Nick


----------



## gadged (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Danke danke danke


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

dann mach ich mal weiter... |rolleyes


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

40 pfd.


----------



## pfefferladen (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ganz klar 44 Pfund.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich sag mal: 

21kg120gr


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

bis jetzt liegt ihr ordentlich daneben!! :m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ok... dann schmeiß ich mal 26kg340gr in die Runde.


----------



## marcus7 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Haha genau 50pfd.

das Gewicht haste doch selber schon verraten...


----------



## colognecarp (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Geiles Schwein, jo ich würd auch um den Fufi rum tippen. 52 pf


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Haha genau 50pfd.
> 
> das Gewicht haste doch selber schon verraten...



da liegst du leider falsch... 

asphaltmonster war mit 26kg 340gr bis jetzt am nähesten dran!! #h


----------



## colognecarp (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Na dann hat er 54 pf


----------



## Lil Torres (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Na dann hat er 54 pf



na also, geht doch!! 

aber interessant zu sehen das einige den fisch auf 40-44 pfund geschätzt haben... #c


----------



## marcus7 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> da liegst du leider falsch...
> 
> asphaltmonster war mit 26kg 340gr bis jetzt am nähesten dran!! #h




Hehe dann hast du bei den Bildern im Fangthread die Gewichte vertauscht von bild 2 und bild 3.

Auf jeden Fall Riesen Fische die ihr da gefangen habt.
Nicht jeder kann sowas gut einschätzen und anhand von bildern ist sowas immer schwer.


----------



## Lil Torres (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hehe dann hast du bei den Bildern im Fangthread die Gewichte vertauscht von bild 2 und bild 3.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Riesen Fische die ihr da gefangen habt.
> Nicht jeder kann sowas gut einschätzen und anhand von bildern ist sowas immer schwer.



hi marcus,

nein, ich habe nicht die gewichte vertauscht. das ist der 54er von meinem kumpel!!

natürlich hast du recht, gewichte anhand von bildern richtig einzuschätzen ist nicht einfach.


----------



## zandertex (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Hallo ihr Karpfenexperten,wie groß u. schwer ist der Bursche ca.?
Handrücken = 9,5cm
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84425&page=101


----------



## Chefkoch85 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

24pfd


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfd


----------



## carpking40 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*






was sagt ihr denn zum gewicht bei diesem fisch?


----------



## Toni1993 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Mein erster Karpen 

was denkt ihr ? hatte keine Waage dabei .. 
Gruß, Toni


----------



## Brot (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Schöner Krapfen :q
leider etwas ungünstig der Winkel, aber ich schätz mal so auf 17 pfund


----------



## Pat 79 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

@ Toni

Hast du den vorher an deinem Bier nuckeln lassen oder warum guckt er so seltsam ?  :q

Ich tippe 12 Pfund


----------



## carphunter xd (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

ich sag 9 pfund.


----------



## Toni1993 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Pat's Schätzung hört sich besser an


----------



## SahneBanane (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13 Pfund


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

10 pfd

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 pfd....


----------



## Brot (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

und wie ist die Auflösung#y


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

je nach Grröße des Fängers würde ich auch auf 10-13 Pfund tippen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13,5 Pfund  6,750 Kg  

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Ich würde auch sagen, so an die 7Kg.


----------



## Boilienadel1994 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*





Was meint ihr? |rolleyes;+


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

14 Pfund, evtl. bis 16, Schuppis kann ich schlecht einschätzen


----------



## SharkAndFish (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11,5 Pfund ^^ 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## SahneBanane (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

13 PFund


----------



## carphunter xd (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

8 würd ich sagen


----------



## NR.9 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

11pfd.


----------



## Boilienadel1994 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schätzt mal, wie schwer dieser Karpfen ist*

Die Auflösung : 11 Pfund |wavey:#6 

Einige haben recht gut geschätzt


----------

